# être (un phénomène) le fait de quelque chose ou quelqu'un



## jacotot

Bonjour à tout le monde, 

Je m'excuse par avance si la réponse à ma question se trouve déjà dans le forum, mais... j'avoue avoir cherché "fait", et malgré la quantité de réponses, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait celle qui correspond à ce contexte particulier : 

_La Couronne Verte dispose de bonnes terres agricoles, principale ressource économique, complétée par diverses activités de moindre envergure mais en expansion, activités qui sont le fait d'associations organisées d'éleveurs, de femmes, etc_.

Je sais, c'est une phrase un peu alambiquée... M'enfin, voici comment je la traduirais en espagnol : 

*La Corona Verde cuenta con buenas tierras agrícolas, recurso principal completado por varias actividades,  de menor amplitud pero en crecimiento, lideradas?? por asociaciones organizadas de ganaderos, mujeres, etc.*
*
*
Qu'en dites-vous ??
Merci d'avance,
Julien


----------



## swift

¿Y se se tratara de "être le fait de quelqu'un", más bien? En tal caso, yo diría "que son lo propio de...".

Escucha otras opiniones.


----------



## jacotot

effectivement, ça peut être aussi le fait de quelqu'un... 

Me gusta lo de "que son lo propio de" ! Gracias !


----------



## Mirelia

No me suena mal "actividades llevadas a cabo" (o realizadas, etc.) por...
Aclaro que, aquí, "lo propio de" me suena lingüísticamente muy forzado.
En fin, es una opinión.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Mirelia.

En efecto, "ser lo propio de" es una traducción muy ajustada en este caso. Sin embargo, me temo que "llevar a cabo" sea una locución un tanto... gratuita, puesto que "être le fait de qqn" transmite la idea de una actividad frecuente que constituye la forma de actuar de un individuo, una actividad característica, habitual... Tal vez aligerando un poco la construcción, el verbo "corresponder" sea apropiado. También se me ocurre "ser característico de".


----------



## Paquita

Otras ideas = que se deben a , iniciadas por
Pienso que se trata de iniciativas individuales al principio que poquito a poco se van convirtiendo en verdaderos recursos económicos ..


----------



## Namarne

Otra idea entonces: _...de las que han ido ocupándose... _


----------



## Vergari

Hola:

Propongo otra versión:

_La Couronne Verte dispose de bonnes terres agricoles, principale ressource économique, complétée par diverses activités de moindre envergure mais en expansion, activités qui sont le fait d'associations organisées d'éleveurs, de femmes, etc_.
La Couronne Verte dispone de buenas tierras agrícolas, su principal recurso económico, que se ve completado por diversas actividades de menor envergadura pero en expansión, resultado de asociaciones organizadas de ganaderos, de mujeres, etc.
No sé si os he ayudado a tener más ideas o...
Saludos


----------



## swift

Paquit& said:


> Pienso que se trata de iniciativas individuales al principio que poquito a poco se van convirtiendo en verdaderos recursos económicos ..



Nous avons un verbe pour ça! *Encauzar*.


----------



## jacotot

encauzar, encarrilar... estos dos me gustan también ! Muchas gracias a todos, la verdad...

Entonces sería algo como : 

   La Corona Verde cuenta con buenas tierras agrícolas, recurso fundamental que se completa por otras actividades, de menor amplitud pero en crecimiento, encauzadas esencialmente por la población organizada (ganaderos, mujeres...), o por ONG locales.


----------



## Martucci

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a tod@s!
Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre geopolítica, y en el capítulo sobre las armas me he encontrado con una frase que no acabo de entender.

El contexto: se está hablando de la dispersión de las armas después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial a causa de la amenaza nuclear.

La frase problemática es la siguiente:

En effet, si de nos jours l'affrontement entre les puissances passe encore par le recours à la violence, *il est également le fait de *pressions, d'influences, *de séduction. *

Creo que será algo así como "Efectivamente, si hoy en día las potencias recurren aún a la violencia en un enfrentamiento, es también el resultado de presiones, influencias y manipulación." Pero no me acaba de convencer esta traudcción, sobre todo porque "también" no queda muy lógico...


No entiendo tampoco el uso de "séduction" aquí. Se tratará de ¿manipulación?

Os agradecería la ayuda.

Un saludo,

Marta


----------



## Paquita

Veo que los amigos no se precipitan para contestarte...Me lanzo pues, sin demasiada convicción 

Como tú, no le veo sentido a la frase tal como está escrita.

Me parece que tendría más sentido así:

En effet, si de nos jours l'affrontement entre les puissances passe encore par le recours à la violence, *il est également le fait de *pressions, d'influences, *de séduction. *

Es decir, el enfrentamiento está hecho de violencia, pero hoy día menos que antes, porque hoy día está hecho también de presiones...

Séduction, lo dejaría en seducción: en política, diplomacia ... seducir es tan importante como convencer.
La seducción pertenece al vocabulario amoroso; creo que está empleado intencionalmente aquí; 
Mira esto : http://www.love-intelligence.fr/L-art-de-la-seduction-en-politique.html


> Comment nos représentants nous séduisent-ils ? Même s’il nous arrive  d’être en désaccord avec tel ou tel homme politique, nous voulons bien  lui reconnaître un certain charme, une certaine prestance, un certain  phrasé, un certain charisme.
> Comment font-ils pour retenir notre attention ? La séduction en politique serait-elle devenue l’arme absolue ?


----------



## Martucci

Muchas gracias, Paquit&!
Estaba dudando porque el contexto no aclara muy bien cuál es la conexión lógica de las dos partes. Tal como lo entendía podrían ser dos cosas.

1. Se trata de presiones e influencias por parte de diplomacia, y así sería: se recurre aún a la violencia pero *también *a presiones, influecias, etc... (lo que explicaría el uso de "también")

Pero por la construcción de la frase se me ha pasado por la cabeza otra opción:

2. Se trata de presiones por parte de lobbies (que no están interesados en abandonar el conflicto armado) que nos daría: si aún se recurre a la violencia, esto se debe a las presiones... (así se explicaría el condicional y la expresión "etre le fait de" como consecuencia de algo, pero no encaja con "también")

Ufff. Menudo lío con una frase!

Por lo de la seducción, tienes razón.

Un abrazo.

Marta


----------



## Paquita

Martucci said:


> el contexto no aclara muy bien



Por favor, ¿qué te aclara el contexto a propósito de esta frase: "l'affrontement entre les puissances".
Lo entiendo (pero sin saber de qué va la cosa, puedo equivocarme por completo) como los conflictos armados internacionales  siendo "las potencias" los grandes países que luchan por mantener su influencia en zonas estratégicas del planeta...Danos por favor todos los detalles que permiten contextualizar este "enfrentamiento"

Por otra parte, introduces un "esto" en tu traducción, que no existe en el texto original. El "il" remite sin duda al enfrentamiento, no al recurso a la violencia que es solo una faceta de este enfrentamiento (en mi opinión ...).


----------



## Martucci

El contexto: la Segunda Guerra Mundial y las armas nucleares han cambado el faz de la guerra. Bajo la amenaza de un ataque nuclear y sus consecuencias desastrosas, se ha producido una dispersión de las armas y de las formas de enfrentamiento. 

Luego viene la frase: En effet, ...

Y la frase siguiente habla ya de otra cosa: que el uso de la fuerza ya no es un fenómeno exclusivo de los estados (piratería y terrorismo).

Tienes razón con lo de "il". Lo había entendido como una frase impersonal, pero se refieriá al enfrentamiento.


----------



## Paquita

Tiro la toalla, lo siento. No te puedo proponer nada ahora y peor aún, empiezo a dudar de mi interpretación anterior: no estoy nada segura de que el "le" sobre.


----------



## Martucci

Muchas gracias, de todas formas. Lo dejaré de momento, a ver si más adelante lo veo más claro. O a lo mejor a alguien se le ocurrirá alguna otra cosa. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## paminablue

Salut!

En la ópera de Don Quichotte chez la duchesse a Sancho le ofrecen la princesa del Congo y una isla. Luego de que Don Quijote dice que el obtuvo a la princesa del Congo y su isla gracias al valor de su amo, Sancho replica.




***
Si ma fortune est un peu mince,
Si je ne suis ni roi ni prince,
*Je ne serai pas moins le fait*
De ce rare et charmant objet.
***

4 versos como máximo-norma 4
Paquita (moderadora)
***
Si mi fortuna es un poco menor,
Si no soy ni rey ni príncipe,
No seré menos cosa
para un objeto tan raro y encantador.
***



Oui, je sais, ce passage de ma traduction est complètement correct. Por eso recibo las sugerencias con gusto.
Merci d'abord!


----------



## Ming Dang Go

paminablue said:


> ... Por eso recibo las sugerencias con gusto....



Hola paminablue, 

Sugerencia de presentación:

_No seré yo menor efecto
Deste raro y encantador objeto_

Espera más opiniones, Saludos, MDG.


----------



## Delark

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
No consigo traducir esta frase: _qui sont tou­jours restés le fait d’une partie seu­le­ment des grév­istes 

_En este contexto:Et même si, avec la fin de la lutte et le retour à la nor­ma­lité, les rap­ports avec le col­lec­tif de sou­tien – *qui sont tou­jours restés le fait d’une partie seu­le­ment des grév­istes* – se sont trop rapi­de­ment délités au profit du seul syn­di­cat pour ne pas lais­ser penser que l’auto­no­mie des grév­istes mas­quait aussi peut-être une atti­tude « consom­ma­trice » de sou­tien (jeta­ble après usage)

gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Delark, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Como puedes ver tu pregunta ha sido unida a un hilo ya abierto sobre la expresión_ être le fait de_. Por favor, léelo desde el principio.

Posible traducción pero espera otras ideas:
- ... que no/nunca han dejado de ser cosa de huelguistas solamente

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Delark

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días Delark, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> Como puedes ver tu pregunta ha sido unida a un hilo ya abierto sobre la expresión_ être le fait de_. Por favor, léelo desde el principio.
> 
> Posible traducción pero espera otras ideas:
> - ... que no/nunca han dejado de ser cosa de huelguistas solamente
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



dándole otra vuelta con lo que he leído del hilo se me ocurre:

"...que siempre han sido cosa solo de una parte de los huelguistas"

¿qué os parece?

gracias


----------



## Jade14

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola!
Je traduis un article sur les signes duzodiaque et je voudrais bien avoir vos avis sur ma traduction.

"L'astrologie occidentale affirme que les influences qu'elle décrit sont le fait des planètes, et non de celui des étoiles (qui sont à des années-lumière de nous)."


Mi intento:
La astrología occidental afirma que lasinfluencias que describe son hecho?/resultan? de los planetas, y no delas estrellas (las cuales se encuentran a años luz de nosotros).


Gracias!
Jade


----------



## DOBRA

Hola

Mon essai: La astrología occidental afirma que las influencias de las que habla son producto de los planetas y no de las estrellas (las cuales se encuentran a años luz de nosotros).

(...)Resultan de los planetas y no de las estrellas(...) Il me semble bien.
(...)son hecho de los planetas(...) Il me semble mal grammaticalement.

Au revoir!


----------



## Jade14

Hola swift!
Gracias por el hilo. 
Suena correcto entonces si lo traduzco:
"La astrología occidental afirma quelas influencias que describe son lo propio de los planetas, y no delas estrellas (las cuales se encuentran a años luz de nosotros)."


----------



## Jade14

Hola Dobra, 
Gracias por respuesta! Veo que cambiaste "describe" por " de las que habla". "Describe" es incorrecto? O se puede decir de ambas maneras?


----------



## bioleg

Nueva pregunta ​
En un libro sobre orquídeas que leo, me encuentro esta frase:

En effet, même si ces hybridations anciennes proviennent généralement d’individus de D. fuchsii s.l. et D. incarnata s.l., elles sont *le fait de* géniteurs particuliers, qui ne possèdent qu’une partie du génome de ces espèces

En efecto, aunque estas hibridaciones ancestrales provengan por lo general de individuos de D. fuchsii s.l. et D. incarnata s.l., son de hecho progenitores particulares, que sólo tienen una parte del genoma de estas especies.

¿Es correcta la interpretación de le fait de?

Gracias


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
No. Diríamos que *son el producto* de progenitores particulares, son obtenidas a partir de progenitores particulares.


----------



## bioleg

Muchas gracias


----------



## jprr

...resultan / proceden de....


----------

